# Steinberger fans check this out!



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

I don't know if Steinberger is trying to re - market the ZT3, with this guy. But this is a video he posted and he is posted as artist on Steinberger's website. So I thought I post it since we need some awesome Steinberger videos to watch! Not to mention this guy is a pretty awesome player.


----------



## MFB (May 20, 2010)

I can't get into the ZT3's shape at all sadly  The dude IS a sick player however


----------



## djpharoah (May 20, 2010)

Great playing - definitely  but the shape is definitely not for me.


----------



## 777 (May 20, 2010)

I woudlnt say no to one


----------



## Skyblue (May 20, 2010)

Great player indeed~ 
I just wish Steinberger would make a "normal" shaped, natural finished guitar... it would look so awesome. 

I wonder actually if there's a luthier who could build something like that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2010)

Steinberger desperately needs to bring back the M series.


----------



## MFB (May 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Steinberger desperately needs to bring back the M series.





I wish we had the :jj: version


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

Skyblue said:


> Great player indeed~
> I just wish Steinberger would make a "normal" shaped, natural finished guitar... it would look so awesome.
> 
> I wonder actually if there's a luthier who could build something like that.


There are. 

I forget one of them.
But here's one of them.
This charges a fortune.
But he also has built for Allan Holdsworth.
MySpace - Canton Custom Guitars - 42 - Male - SANTA FE, New Mexico - myspace.com/cantoncustomguitars


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

MFB said:


> I can't get into the ZT3's shape at all sadly  The dude IS a sick player however


I use to think that for a very long time.
But now I love that shape.

Although I still prefer the M Series.


----------



## lobee (May 20, 2010)

I've had gas for one of these for many months. I'll take one in red, please.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

lobee said:


> I've had gas for one of these for many months. I'll take one in red, please.


That one is pretty awesome.

Personally I like all the colors.



Hey, Guys
About the M Series me and JustinBailey (guy who posts on here) was reading one of Tymon (guitarist for Cynics) profiles and he said something about the M series. I think he is going try to bring it back.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (May 20, 2010)

i'd take a tesla over this any day. stenberger really needs to make a headless reb beach!


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> i'd take a tesla over this any day. stenberger really needs to make a headless reb beach!




That would be pretty sweet.

Reb Beach said "his Ibanez was inspired by a Steinberger."


----------



## technomancer (May 20, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> i'd take a tesla over this any day. stenberger really needs to make a headless reb beach!



IIRC the Tesla is also 4-5x the price of the Steinberger (not to say I wouldn't love to have a Tesla). With that said there is just no way I will pay $1500+ for a Korean built guitar.

If you can find the neck / hardware Luczak Guitars will build you an M series body. He built mine


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

technomancer said:


> IIRC the Tesla is also 4-5x the price of the Steinberger. With that said there is just no way I will pay $1500+ for a Korean built guitar.
> 
> If you can find the neck / hardware Luczak Guitars will build you an M series body. He built mine


I would love to have a Steinberger look - a - like guitar with a quilt top.

Pretty awesome! How does it play?


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 20, 2010)

Brian is a bit of a beast but I think I prefer the older school Steinbergers. That said, the Z3 is still a fantastic guitar....


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Brian is a bit of a beast but I think I prefer the older school Steinbergers. That said, the Z3 is still a fantastic guitar....


Yeah definitely. I just wonder what gave Steinberger the idea to stop making them?

I just thought it would be a cool video for us to watch. Speaking of which?
Have you seen playing his M Series?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah definitely. I just wonder what gave Steinberger the idea to stop making them?



The Steinberger of today and the Steinberger of yesteryear are two very different companies.


----------



## technomancer (May 20, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> I would love to have a Steinberger look - a - like guitar with a quilt top.
> 
> Pretty awesome! How does it play?



Like butter. It's a Steinberger graphite neck and transtrem. The neck is very round, but really comfortable.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Steinberger of today and the Steinberger of yesteryear are two very different companies.


Gibson owned - modern
Steinberger owned - old

Correct?


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Like butter. It's a Steinberger graphite neck and transtrem. The neck is very round, but really comfortable.


Sounds awesome. So graphite is very smooth compared to maple I'm guessing? Neck is actually is to round for my steinberger spirits. I have tendinitis and I'm going to have my cousin(lord willing) shave it down to a size of a JEM neck. Now before doing that. Is that possible to do?


----------



## Demiurge (May 20, 2010)

Full solid-body look is a plus, but the doublecut shape itself is just ridiculously unrefined.


----------



## signalgrey (May 20, 2010)

i love steinberger technology but i HATE how they look.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 20, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Gibson owned - modern
> Steinberger owned - old
> 
> Correct?



Aye.

Not to say modern instruments are bad but they've always suffered from high prices and complexity regardless and were more than most other guitars a victim of changing tastes.

I actually prefer the model Brett Garsed used to play as I could never get used to a headless.....


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Aye.
> 
> Not to say modern instruments are bad but they've always suffered from high prices and complexity regardless and were more than most other guitars a victim of changing tastes.
> 
> I actually prefer the model Brett Garsed used to play as I could never get used to a headless.....


Yeah those were pretty cool not even being headless. Does he have any good music Dave?

But aren't the instruments cheap for what they are now? I mean the Demon model has great features and is only a 1000$. Also aren't they made in the U.S.


----------



## Variant (May 20, 2010)

I don't get you guys. Crikey, it's not even _*that*_ much of a divergence from the strat/superstrat shape really. Thankfully, it's enough that it doesn't look _*completely*_ like a Stratocaster/Dinky/RG/whathaveyou clone like 99.5% of guitars out there, and not much more than even that.  The older I get, and the more I realize a disproportionately large portion of guitar players are hopelessly conservative with their guitar tastes. To each his own, but its sad really. As a designer, you seemingly can't tweak a like more than 3 degrees before you loose 90% of your market.  

I was probably just as bad at one time. I went through a phase (albeit, a very short one, when I was a strapping young lad) when a B.C. Rich Warlock sounded like a great idea.  Nowadays, I just want something that looks like the instrument didn't stop evolving in 1952. Something like a Teuffel or Splat Apex would be the bee's knees these days. Even Leo Fender started Music Man in order to avoid letting the initial innovation he put out in the first place remain static 'til the end of time.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

Variant said:


> I don't get you guys. Crikey, it's not even _*that*_ much of a divergence from the strat/superstrat shape really. Thankfully, it's enough that it doesn't look _*completely*_ like a Stratocaster/Dinky/RG/whathaveyou clone like 99.5% of guitars out there, and not much more than even that.  The older I get, and the more I realize a disproportionately large portion of guitar players are hopelessly conservative with their guitar tastes. To each his own, but its sad really. As a designer, you seemingly can't tweak a like more than 3 degrees before you loose 90% of your market.
> 
> I was probably just as bad at one time. I went through a phase (albeit, a very short one, when I was a strapping young lad) when a B.C. Rich Warlock sounded like a great idea.  Nowadays, I just want something that looks like the instrument didn't stop evolving in 1952. Something like a Teuffel or Splat Apex would be the bee's knees these days. Even Leo Fender started Music Man in order to avoid letting the initial innovation he put out in the first place remain static 'til the end of time.


That's so true in so many companies today. But Leo Fender owns Music Man?


----------



## Variant (May 20, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> That's so true in so many companies today. But Leo Fender owns Music Man?



Damn kids can't find the internets when they're standing right on them: 

Music Man Guitars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

see also

G&L (George & Leo) Guitars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

Variant said:


> Damn kids can't find the internets when they're standing right on them:
> 
> Music Man Guitars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


You didn't have to give me this.

You could have just told me. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Durero (May 20, 2010)

Variant said:


> I don't get you guys. Crikey, it's not even _*that*_ much of a divergence from the strat/superstrat shape really. Thankfully, it's enough that it doesn't look _*completely*_ like a Stratocaster/Dinky/RG/whathaveyou clone like 99.5% of guitars out there, and not much more than even that.  The older I get, and the more I realize a disproportionately large portion of guitar players are hopelessly conservative with their guitar tastes. To each his own, but its sad really. As a designer, you seemingly can't tweak a like more than 3 degrees before you loose 90% of your market.


----------



## OwenD (May 21, 2010)

I don't like Brian's playing style or tone at all, in any of his clips. I have seen his other clips on youtube before, his older Steinberger is a GR not a GM. It has an R trem which is just a knife edge trem.
I dislike his constant yanking of the whammy bar, yeah sure once or twice is fine but every minute or so...

I would love an old Steinberger 1988-90 GM2T, Transtrem is a whole other world compared to the R trem.

Back to the guitar in question, the ZT3, i think it's disgusting, Gibson shouldn't have released it under the Steinberger name. I'm not sure how much input Ned Steinberger had in designing it. The trem itself on the ZT3 looks like it was made by Kahler..
The shape is not so good, the body/neck are made in Korea. I often see bodies/necks of ZT3 stripped of hardware for sale on ebay.


----------



## DetunedLoon (May 21, 2010)

The Lazer Guitar

Headless? Oh yeah! Seen Johnny Winter play this Lazer Guitar many times. It SCREAMS.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 21, 2010)

the ZT3's interesting. It looks odd when you see it on its own, but when you see someone actually playing one, and how well it balances, the design makes a lot more sense.

Nice vid too.


----------



## Durero (May 21, 2010)




----------



## BlackMetalVenom (May 21, 2010)

If only it had at least two more strings....anyways, if the tone is great, why care about the shape?


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 21, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah those were pretty cool not even being headless. Does he have any good music Dave?
> 
> But aren't the instruments cheap for what they are now? I mean the Demon model has great features and is only a 1000$. Also aren't they made in the U.S.



Does Brett Garsed have any good music? 

Yes, yes he does. I'm not going to clutter up your thread with random YT videos but the man is a fantastically good player - check him out.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 21, 2010)

BlackMetalVenom said:


> If only it had at least two more strings....anyways, if the tone is great, why care about the shape?



Frankly, the shape has never, ever bothered me - I just find playing headless a bit ergonomically weird....that said, a 7 or 8 string version would gravitate towards the top of my "must have" list


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 21, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Does Brett Garsed have any good music?
> 
> Yes, yes he does. I'm not going to clutter up your thread with random YT videos but the man is a fantastically good player - check him out.


Haha I've looked him up before. Just haven't found any of his music.

Except for Planet X - Quantum (great album)!


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (May 21, 2010)

Looks pretty nice, i'd love to play one. I'll add another vote to the "bring back the M series" petition too.

Rock on!


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 21, 2010)

Skyblue said:


> Great player indeed~
> I just wish Steinberger would make a "normal" shaped, natural finished guitar... it would look so awesome.
> 
> I wonder actually if there's a luthier who could build something like that.



Fretsong will do it, I got an absurdly good quote from them the other day



MaxOfMetal said:


> Steinberger desperately needs to bring back the M series.



Haha always my first thought when read "steinberger" 



Xiphos68 said:


> That one is pretty awesome.
> 
> Personally I like all the colors.
> 
> ...



It was on the YahooGroups for Steinberger World. Essentially him and paul are going to try and get the Ms back into production. Which is killer.



technomancer said:


> IIRC the Tesla is also 4-5x the price of the Steinberger (not to say I wouldn't love to have a Tesla). With that said there is just no way I will pay $1500+ for a Korean built guitar.
> 
> If you can find the neck / hardware Luczak Guitars will build you an M series body. He built mine



So I assume its getting packed up and shipped out to me asap? 







HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Looks pretty nice, i'd love to play one. I'll add another vote to the "bring back the M series" petition too.
> 
> Rock on!



probably gonna start a petition actually.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 21, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> Fretsong will do it, I got an absurdly good quote from them the other day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get to it!!!


EDIT: Dude thanks for talking about Fretsong. They have some great stuff!!!


----------



## auxioluck (May 21, 2010)

BlackMetalVenom said:


> If only it had at least two more strings....anyways, if the tone is great, why care about the shape?



I think anyone would be lying if they said that guitar wasn't partially about the image. 

That being said, I really dig the ZT3 shape. I played an M shape when I worked at GC, and i really dug it, but I just don't really like the "no headstock" thing.

Regardless, cool guitar, good playing.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 21, 2010)

auxioluck said:


> I think anyone would be lying if they said that guitar wasn't partially about the image.
> 
> That being said, I really dig the ZT3 shape. I played an M shape when I worked at GC, and i really dug it, but I just don't really like the "no headstock" thing.
> 
> Regardless, cool guitar, good playing.


You should get the GS Series (looks like an M with a headstock).


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 21, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> You should get the GS Series (looks like an M with a headstock).




That is if you can find/afford one of the few hundred left in existence. 

I'd love to get one of those... ugh, if we get the GM reissued maybe we can get that beast reissued too.



Xiphos68 said:


> Get to it!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Dude thanks for talking about Fretsong. They have some great stuff!!!



Yeah man, and their prices are fantastic! Personally I dont like their body shape, but they also do the M series shape, so its all good.

Also, yeah I just gotta write a letter then I'll set it all up.



auxioluck said:


> I think anyone would be lying if they said that guitar wasn't partially about the image.
> 
> That being said, I really dig the ZT3 shape. I played an M shape when I worked at GC, and i really dug it, but I just don't really like the "no headstock" thing.
> 
> Regardless, cool guitar, good playing.



I actually love the ZT3 shape, but I vastly prefer the M.


----------



## Zhuriel (May 21, 2010)

I the ZT3 shape is great IMO, but I don't really like the M... So, as usual, my tastes seem to be unusual 

I just like the asymmetry of it - long upper horn, short lower horn and large cutout, very ergonomic! Also I think headless is awesome, mostly because a lot of people don't like it


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 21, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> That is if you can find/afford one of the few hundred left in existence.
> 
> I'd love to get one of those... ugh, if we get the GM reissued maybe we can get that beast reissued too.
> 
> ...


Yeah...if we can find one. What were the specs for fretsong you asked for and the price for it?


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 21, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah...if we can find one. What were the specs for fretsong you asked for and the price for it?



I'll PM you


----------



## Durero (May 22, 2010)

This builder is very interesting.

Wilkat Guitars custom handmade electric guitars, basses, & parts


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 22, 2010)

yeah Ive seen his stuff before, he does awesome work!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 22, 2010)

in the beginning of the video, I thought the guy playing was the tiny hands burger king guy.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 22, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> in the beginning of the video, I thought the guy playing was the tiny hands burger king guy.


What?


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 23, 2010)

Durero said:


> This builder is very interesting.
> 
> Wilkat Guitars custom handmade electric guitars, basses, & parts



That's a thing of beauty!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 23, 2010)

Awesome guitars, I've wanted one since I first read about it. The shape is not really that much of a deviation from the superstrat we are all used to, and the headless factor is super cool, but in look and the balance and supposed tonal benefits.

The guy is a monster player too, the video of him playing for that shredding competition is jaw dropping, there is some proper top drawer phrasing in there.


----------



## 777timesgod (May 23, 2010)

Variant said:


> I don't get you guys. Crikey, it's not even _*that*_ much of a divergence from the strat/superstrat shape really. Thankfully, it's enough that it doesn't look _*completely*_ like a Stratocaster/Dinky/RG/whathaveyou clone like 99.5% of guitars out there, and not much more than even that.  The older I get, and the more I realize a disproportionately large portion of guitar players are hopelessly conservative with their guitar tastes. To each his own, but its sad really. As a designer, you seemingly can't tweak a like more than 3 degrees before you loose 90% of your market.  :



I agree about the conservative but disagree about the bc rich comment, the warlock is the best shape I have ever played. And it is a great idea unlike some of their other shapes f.e the draco which is a bitch to play. I havent bough one though since I avoid big brand guitars. Also steinbergers greaty dissapointed me, both soundwise and their playability. They are light though.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 23, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Awesome guitars, I've wanted one since I first read about it. The shape is not really that much of a deviation from the superstrat we are all used to, and the headless factor is super cool, but in look and the balance and supposed tonal benefits.
> 
> The guy is a monster player too, the video of him playing for that shredding competition is jaw dropping, there is some proper top drawer phrasing in there.


That video is great! His phrasing is so good.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 23, 2010)

Ever since i saw that in GW ive been wanting one.I think that shape is badass!


----------



## windu (May 23, 2010)

homeboy in the first video looks like billy ray cyrus haha


----------



## Variant (May 24, 2010)

777timesgod said:


> I agree about the conservative but disagree about the bc rich comment, the warlock is the best shape I have ever played. And it is a great idea unlike some of their other shapes f.e the draco which is a bitch to play. I havent bough one though since I avoid big brand guitars. Also steinbergers greaty dissapointed me, both soundwise and their playability. They are light though.



Some of the nicer guitars I've played were U.S. made BC's. I'm just not okay with looking like the "demon warrior from hell" thing, really.  But I guess I'm all good with looking like the "cyborg from the future" thing, though. 

For you, I'd say *try a Synapse*, though. I actually don't like the feel of the old composite shell Steinbergers, at all. The necks are fat, C-shaped, and sticky as flypaper with all the bloody epoxy. My ST2-FPA, on the other hand, has a far better neck, IMHO. It's not Ibanez uber-thin or anything, but has the single best neck contour I've experienced with a medium-thickness neck. And the flat, stain finish is wonderfully smooth. On top of that, its the most stable guitar I've ever owned because of the carbon U-channel neck. My only gripe is the fretwire could be a lot bigger. I really, really wish it had big 6100 size frets like all the wank-friendly guitars out there. I'm a shit player and need every bit of help I can get. 

Also, they're solid maple, and *NOT* light at all. My ST2 is considerably heavier than a RG2228, and I can imagine that the Demon is way heavier than even that, which ought to fit the Warlock-love in you. They're not toothpicks. Go watch the vid of Ned standing on one between two chairs.  Fit and finish isn't great, but it's a mule, which is great for a guitar that you're actually going to bang around and generally play the crap out of.

The sound is more akin to a Les Paul, tight and dense, but with _*way*_ more upper mid articulation, while not being overly Tele-bright (though you _*can*_ get that by dialing in the smooth single-element piezo to about 50%). Like a LP, it'll never quite give you that warm, alder/basswood, Strat-y sound, though. 

I guess what I'm saying is, that if you've played an old _"carbon outside / wood inside"_ L-series Stein and didn't like it, the current _"wood outside / carbon inside"_ guitars are a whole different cup o' headless.





> The guy is a monster player too, the video of him playing for that shredding competition is jaw dropping, there is some proper top drawer phrasing in there.


^
This! If you hate "shreddy" music, you won't like it, _*even*_ if science could evidence that it would extend your lifespan by twenty years by listening to it just once a month... but for those who *can* appreciate it (and honestly, I don't listen to much of it, and haven't in quite a while), this guy is a flawless, tasteful, and a monster of a player... really. I'm not going to mention any names, but I've seen guys *way* more revered on here make far more little flubs, and play far more inconstantly than this dude.


----------



## Skyblue (May 25, 2010)

I'll tell you one think I like about the ZT3 - the round bottom. it's just an aesthetic thing, but I kinda disliked the bottom shape of all the steinbergers... an M series with the round bottom would be cool as hell in my opinion.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 25, 2010)

Variant said:


> ^
> This! If you hate "shreddy" music, you won't like it, _*even*_ if science could evidence that it would extend your lifespan by twenty years by listening to it just once a month... but for those who *can* appreciate it (and honestly, I don't listen to much of it, and haven't in quite a while), this guy is a flawless, tasteful, and a monster of a player... really. I'm not going to mention any names, but I've seen guys *way* more revered on here make far more little flubs, and play far more inconstantly than this dude.



Tbh I wouldn't even call it "shreddy", it's more fusion than anything else.


----------



## ElRay (May 25, 2010)

Variant said:


> ... The older I get, and the more I realize a disproportionately large portion of guitar players are hopelessly conservative with their guitar tastes ...


It is sad. Even here, with tons of folks that deal with the "Seven? Heck, I can't even handle Six." or "Seven strings is a crutch, if you could really play, you wouldn't need more than Six." attitudes on a regular basis, still think all guitars should be shaped like strats and be black and make comments like, "It wouldn't matter to me even if that was the best playing guitar out there, I'd never play it."

It's especially bad if you're trying to make an ergonomic guitar. There's still folks out there (and on this board) that think the basic strat shape is ergonomic and ergonomic builds can't possibly be easier on the back, arms, fingers, etc.

Ray


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 25, 2010)

oh well, more 'bergers and kleins for me.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 25, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> oh well, more 'bergers and kleins for me.


----------



## thraxil (May 26, 2010)

Variant said:


> For you, I'd say *try a Synapse*, though. I actually don't like the feel of the old composite shell Steinbergers, at all. The necks are fat, C-shaped, and sticky as flypaper with all the bloody epoxy. My ST2-FPA, on the other hand, has a far better neck, IMHO. It's not Ibanez uber-thin or anything, but has the single best neck contour I've experienced with a medium-thickness neck. And the flat, stain finish is wonderfully smooth. On top of that, its the most stable guitar I've ever owned because of the carbon U-channel neck. My only gripe is the fretwire could be a lot bigger. I really, really wish it had big 6100 size frets like all the wank-friendly guitars out there. I'm a shit player and need every bit of help I can get.
> 
> Also, they're solid maple, and *NOT* light at all. My ST2 is considerably heavier than a RG2228, and I can imagine that the Demon is way heavier than even that, which ought to fit the Warlock-love in you. They're not toothpicks. Go watch the vid of Ned standing on one between two chairs.  Fit and finish isn't great, but it's a mule, which is great for a guitar that you're actually going to bang around and generally play the crap out of.
> 
> ...



This is right on. My Steinberger Demon is the nicest playing guitar I've experienced aside from my Parkers (although the 28.6" scale on a 6-string takes some getting used to). The active EQ with separate bass and treble knobs plus the piezo makes it ridiculously flexible (just don't expect an "acoustic" sound from the piezo like on many other piezo equipped guitars). It weighs 6.5 lbs, which isn't actually all that heavy compared to a Les Paul, but isn't exactly featherweight either. It's balanced really well though so it feels lighter than it is.


----------



## chucknorrishred (May 26, 2010)

wow sound awesome, wouldnt mind tryng one just for kicks


----------



## Variant (May 28, 2010)

>



 God, I want one of those 12-string TracTuner bridges _*soooooooo*_ badly. I just want to put one on a baritone, and put double courses in weird places, like maybe 5th intervals on the 4th and 5th strings... or other similar experimental insanity.


----------

